# Ladies... your turn



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

OK.. what kind of man makes (or made) YOU turn your head while walking down the street?   I've always liked 'em tall and brunette with brown eyes.. I like men with a little more bulk.. not skinny ones cuz I liked a nice butt and muscular thighs. I never minded a little poochie tummy.   Of course good teeth.  Always had a thing about good teeth.   NOW.. as I've gotten older, I seem to be more attracted to the blue eyed blondes.. and even the redheads..  but I still need to see a nice smile, and good teeth.  It's always nice if they even HAVE hair.. or at least some hair.  hahahahahahah


Disclaimer... of course character and values and a good sense of humor.. but I'm not talking about that.. Just about what causes you to "look"  and perhaps smile at one.


----------



## Justme (Oct 30, 2014)

No man makes me turn my head, I have no interest in looks whatsoever.


----------



## Bee (Oct 30, 2014)

These days any man will do for me.:bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't have a preference for hair colour or eye colour.  My dh has a thick head of white hair (and already had it when I met him) and blue eyes.  But as for looking, I like large eyes that sparkle, enough hair, nice butt, not too skinny, a nice smile.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Justme said:


> No man makes me turn my head, I have no interest in looks whatsoever.



I know that looks are superficial..  but this thread is MEANT to be superficial.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm, seems like a lot of hussies share this forum...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

hmmmmm... Did you think women DON'T look?   We are just more discreet.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok, I will speak for my wife, since I know she's not into forum talk. 
She has told me a number of times that Harrison Ford is very good looking to her. Well, at the time she was (1997) when she was a "movie extra" in his Air Force One movie. She was at a table in the Banquet Hall during his speech about Terrorist and by the doorway when he left the Banquet Hall. She told me "it was breath-taking being that close to him". 

Well, I'm sure not Harrison Ford! Truthfully, neither of us really look at the opposite sex that much when we are "out and about". We will occasionally point out to each other a "Trophy Wife" looking lady. The saying "Trophy Wife" came from a Nutri-System commercial where a lady says that her husband affectionately calls her a "Trophy Wife" b/c of the weight she lost. We will also point out a good looking guy to each other, if we see one. 

Anyway, my wife was attracted to me b/c of what I liked and wore..........Western attire and rodeo. I had placed a Personal Ad that she answered and we met at a Denny's. I said in my PA exactly what I looked like and she love it, just as much as I loved what she looked like! That was 15 years ago.


----------



## Justme (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I know that looks are superficial..  but this thread is MEANT to be superficial.



I was just stating a fact!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Patrick Swayze..... in Dirty Dancing..  OMG... that Dancer's body... and the smoldering looks..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

I love young men with long hair..nice teeth..and nice manners..


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Broad shoulders, dark hair and dark mustache....lol...hey, I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 30, 2014)

re:  I like large eyes that sparkle, enough hair, nice butt, not too skinny, a nice smile.
butt
To this day I can never understand what women see in a mans butt.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> re:  I like large eyes that sparkle, enough hair, nice butt, not too skinny, a nice smile.
> butt
> To this day I can never understand what women see in a mans butt.



I like eyes and teeth.... however I admit to appreciating thighs and butts.  Butts have to be round and sticking out just a bit.. and they have to look firm.. Thighs must look muscular.   I don't know why.. flat butts and skinny thighs are not a turn on.   Perhaps it goes back to the caveman days.. men with muscular butts and thighs  could probably run faster and were better hunters and providers... who knows.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> hmmmmm... Did you think women DON'T look?   We are just more discreet.



Yes, we don't look with our mouths hanging open and leer!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> re:  I like large eyes that sparkle, enough hair, nice butt, not too skinny, a nice smile.
> butt
> To this day I can never understand what women see in a mans butt.



For the same reason men like a nice butt on a woman!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't know if this saying still goes, but years ago there use to be a saying, among ladies at Western nightclubs, about men who wore Wrangler jeans (ones with the Wrangler patch on the back right pocket)........"Wrangler butts drive me nuts". 

My wife sure liked the way they looked on me when I was sitting on a horse.


----------



## Justme (Oct 30, 2014)

When I first met my husband to be when I was 15 and he was nearly 18, I didn't notice his looks, I was only interested in his personality and high intelligence.


----------



## Debby (Oct 30, 2014)

Justme said:


> When I first met my husband to be when I was 15 and he was nearly 18, I didn't notice his looks, I was only interested in his personality and high intelligence.




So then if he'd looked like Quazimoto, you'd have married him anyway?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

The bells..the bells !!


----------



## Justme (Oct 30, 2014)

Debby said:


> So then if he'd looked like Quazimoto, you'd have married him anyway?



Yes, as looks aren't important too me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't mind bald at all, or facial hair.  Walter White (_Breaking Bad_) looked much better after shaving his head, IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2014)

I always liked long hair on guys, average height and build was fine, usually dark hair and eyes...but did like Paul Newman types too.  Sexy looking eyes always helped.  LOL. Ameriscot, no we don't hang our mouths open, drool or leer. layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always liked long hair on guys, average height and build was fine, usually dark hair and eyes...but did like Paul Newman types too.  Sexy looking eyes always helped.  LOL. Ameriscot, no we don't hang our mouths open, drool or leer. layful:



Well, most of us don't do that normally.


----------



## Debby (Oct 30, 2014)

Twixie said:


>



But he has such a great mind!!!!!  Just can't get the damn bells to stop ringing!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

Debby said:


> But he has such a great mind!!!!!  Just can't get the damn bells to stop ringing!



Could be tinnitus?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always liked long hair on guys, average height and build was fine, usually dark hair and eyes...but did like Paul Newman types too.  Sexy looking eyes always helped.  LOL. Ameriscot, no we don't hang our mouths open, drool or leer. layful:



Speak for yourself!!:drool1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Speak for yourself!!:drool1:



LOL.  Well, I will admit that the actor playing Jamie in Outlander would make me do that - even though he's younger than my sons!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Speak for yourself!!:drool1:



I leer unashamedly...I prefer blondies..with blue or green eyes..clean hair hanging down their back..mmm


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)

Kind of muscular, rugged- looking rather than "handsome"; long hair, on the tall side, nice eyes. Hair and eye color never mattered.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I leer unashamedly...I prefer blondies..with blue or green eyes..clean hair hanging down their back..mmm


 

Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  Well, I will admit that the actor playing Jamie in Outlander would make me do that - even though he's younger than my sons!



Oh don't feel bad...  I admit to an obscession with an Italian singing group!!   Even went to a concert and paid big bucks to meet them after.. I hugged and kissed.. shamelessly.   I'm partial to the one with the red bowtie... talk about thighs and a butt....   They are only in their late  teens and early 20's


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh don't feel bad...  I admit to an obscession with an Italian singing group!!   Even went to a concert and paid big bucks to meet them after.. I hugged and kissed.. shamelessly.   I'm partial to the one with the red bowtie... talk about thighs and a butt....   They are only in their late  teens and early 20's



LOL.  Well done!  I don't feel too bad about drooling over the Jamie character, there are thousands of women of all ages doing the same!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 30, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> For the same reason men like a nice butt on a woman!



WHY ??? all its good for is to sit on. Il stick with being a breastman,gotta love them puppies.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 30, 2014)

Davey,  You took the words right out of my mouth !


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Welll my ideal man would be a little  older version of the gorjjjjjuuuusss Josh Turner....he could sing to me all day...



 swwwwwwooooooooooooon :kiss:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2014)

My type for dating is intelligent, last boyfriend had two graduate degrees and some might say he looked like quasimoto, now as far as eye candy, I don't have a specific type that turns my head, but these three actors are the ones that most get my vote and my loins in a frenzy.  layful:

Capt Renard, Sasha Ruiz, swoon, I get to watch him Fridays on Grimm, but oh, oh, oh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMtx5I7SQGE

Idris Elba, though he looks a whole lot like a. little bi,t older version of a guy I dated for a couple of years  back in the 80's.

http://video.gq.com/watch/idris-elba-s-gq-photo-shoot


https://www.google.com/search?q=idr...=X&ei=fZBSVNa-FoKZNqa5g-gC&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ

And now and ever more 

Brad Pitt
Pics not necessary, name speaks for self.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2014)

At my age, I just ask that they be breathing and have at least one leg.    

Reminds me of the joke about the two old ladies sitting on the porch.  

Edna: "Well, I had a date last night and I had to slap him three times!" 

 Agnes: "Heaven sakes! Did he get fresh with you?"  

Edna: "No, I just wanted to make sure he was still alive."


----------



## Kitties (Oct 30, 2014)

I always have liked men tall and dark.

That said, in the end, no looks do no matter. However, I can still admire beauty. As I've aged, men in my own age group appeal to me.


----------



## Debby (Oct 30, 2014)

jujube said:


> At my age, I just ask that they be breathing and have at least one leg.
> 
> Reminds me of the joke about the two old ladies sitting on the porch.
> 
> ...



I'm still snickering at this one....so funny!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 30, 2014)

I always liked a man's eyes and the tone of his voice, As long as he isn't 200 lbs. overweight, dirty, or have a grotesque appearance, the rest was not important. Personalities always mattered more than looks.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ole Tom Terrific.....


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 30, 2014)

I like dark haired men, brown or black eyes.  I like glasses and bald.  Beard & mustache, neatly trimmed.  I like tall thin men. 
I don't like a stupid man, but I don't want to have to carry a dictionary with me when we go out either.....layful:

HOWEVER; at age 71, almost 72, I will settle for short, fat guy,  long straggly hair, big red nose, age spots all over him, big beer belly, arthritis in the knees, cataracts in the eyes, and teeth that jiggle back and forth when he talks............ 

Helloooooo......anybody out there... there....there.....there.....there....there.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 30, 2014)

It has to be a cowboy.  Tight-fitting jeans, chaps, cowboy hat, big western belt buckle. And those boots, those cowboy boots that make the sexiest sound when some cowboy comes walking across the floor with cowboy boots on. 
Having a horse is a definite asset, too. 
Maybe even a guitar, and singing around the campfire. Or not.....


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

But presumably without the hacking cough ? 
Sorry, I'm a :badgirl:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 30, 2014)

Warri, I knew that I was setting myself up for that  remark, but it was the one that came closest to what I was looking for in a picture. I didn't like the guys that are just "poster cowboys", with the bare chests, and posing for the camera; I wanted something more REAL than that. 
So I tried looking at pictures of just plain old cowboys, but those mostly didn't look sexy to me at all. 
Finally, I found the Marlboro Man, and there was my combination of one who looked more like an authentic cowboy than the poster boys did, and still had that definite "handsome cowboy" look that I love. 

Before I met my husband, and I was living out in the country in Idaho, riding my horse, and working at the local Subway shop, 
one day a real life Wyatt Earp came walking in the door.  Long riding coat, cowboy hat, jangling spurs, tight, faded-denim jeans, the whole bit.
I forgot all about the sub sandwich that I was making !  ! 
This cowboy was nowhere near handsome, but, oh my goodness, he made my heart pound. I was even more amazed when he asked for me by name.   It turned out that he was a local farrier (horse shoer), and my friend had told him that I needed my horse's feet trimmed. 
It never went beyond a friendship (he had a new girlfriend every month); but we became great friends, and I enjoyed the long trail rides and singing cowboy songs together in the evenings on my day off from work.


----------



## Ina (Oct 30, 2014)

1. Charlton Heston
2. Charles Bonson
3. Fed Parker
4. Tom Selleck


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> ... I didn't like the guys that are just "poster cowboys", with the bare chests, and posing for the camera; I wanted something more REAL than that ...



Here ya' go!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Warri, I knew that I was setting myself up for that  remark, but it was the one that came closest to what I was looking for in a picture. I didn't like the guys that are just "poster cowboys", with the bare chests, and posing for the camera; I wanted something more REAL than that.
> So I tried looking at pictures of just plain old cowboys, but those mostly didn't look sexy to me at all.
> Finally, I found the Marlboro Man, and there was my combination of one who looked more like an authentic cowboy than the poster boys did, and still had that definite "handsome cowboy" look that I love.



Don't feel bad. I like the long lanky look too.
I just couldn't resist the smart crack. I'm weak. :grin:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 10758


That's just BAAAAD!


----------



## Ina (Oct 30, 2014)

That just killed some fantasies !!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

ladies!  Get a grip!  You are embarrassing yourselves...


----------



## Justme (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks are so unimportant to me, including my own. Personality is where it is at. Someone can look ok but be a horrible human being, as many of these celebs are!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

Justme said:


> Looks are so unimportant to me, including my own. Personality is where it is at. Someone can look ok but be a horrible human being, as many of these celebs are!



I think character is the most important thing, more important than personality.  Looks are far down the list for me, but it's nice to look!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

My looks are extremely important to me.   If I feel I look nice, then my entire attitude and disposition is adjusted upward.  If I feel unattractive, it really bums me out.. Call me shallow.. but how I look is more important to me than how my partner looks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My looks are extremely important to me.   If I feel I look nice, then my entire attitude and disposition is adjusted upward.  If I feel unattractive, it really bums me out.. Call me shallow.. but how I look is more important to me than how my partner looks.



Mine are important to me, but not extremely.  Fitness is very important to me.  I can't tolerate flab, makes me feel horrible.  

I have found many men attractive even though on the outside they aren't great-looking but what's inside seems to shine through and makes them seem attractive.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Mine are important to me, but not extremely.  Fitness is very important to me.  I can't tolerate flab, makes me feel horrible.
> 
> I have found many men attractive even though on the outside they aren't great-looking but what's inside seems to shine through and makes them seem attractive.



I agree.. and I include fitness into the word "looks"... cuz let's face it, I'm never going to look like a 30 something again.   I have a much more tolerant view of looks in a partner and have been known to fall head over heals for someone that was not considered by any to very good looking.  For me it's chemistry..  I certainly can't explain it.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 31, 2014)

Justme said:


> No man makes me turn my head


Me either.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Lot's of men make ME turn my head.   I always have liked men... still do... except now they're not looking back.. lol!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I agree.. and I include fitness into the word "looks"... cuz let's face it, I'm never going to look like a 30 something again.   I have a much more tolerant view of looks in a partner and have been known to fall head over heals for someone that was not considered by any to very good looking.  For me it's chemistry..  I certainly can't explain it.



Right, I was thinking more in terms of hair, makeup, etc.  Fitness and a good weight is very important to me.  I'm a very unhappy person when I'm overweight and flabby and feel dumpy.  I quit wearing makeup except for lipstick.  

I met my husband online and fell in love with him before I ever laid eyes on him.  He did send me photos of himself eventually.  So chemistry did not play a part at all, although when I met him it hit me hard.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Lot's of men make ME turn my head.   I always have liked men... still do... except now they're not looking back.. lol!!!



LOL.  Same here!  The ones who are looking at me now are the guys at the gym who are at least 10 years older than me.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I met my husband online and fell in love with him before I ever laid eyes on him.



How strange Ameriscot!!  I'm not knocking it, but how did you know he wasn't ''The Mad Axeman?''


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  Same here!  The ones who are looking at me now are the guys at the gym who are at least 10 years older than me.



I think some are mistaking "looking" with action.  I like to window shop... I'm not interested in making any purchases.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

Twixie said:


> How strange Ameriscot!!  I'm not knocking it, but how did you know he wasn't ''The Mad Axeman?''



I knew.  When we arranged to meet (me in US, him in UK) both of us had warnings from our friends that the other could be an ax murderer!

We had emailed each other a ton and knew a LOT about each other, plus we began talking on the phone.  He was just looking for an email pal but we just kept on communicating and we just clicked.  I trusted my instincts.  We weren't kids - we were 48 and 51.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> ladies!  Get a grip!  You are embarrassing yourselves...



what's the matter?  Are you shocked that women like men as much as men like women?  Do you not think we take notice of men AND that we talk to each other about it?   This is what has made the world go 'round Ralphy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think some are mistaking "looking" with action.  I like to window shop... I'm not interested in making any purchases.



Same here!


----------



## Justme (Oct 31, 2014)

When I was about 13 I stated that I wasn't interested in boys, and didn't want to get married ever! I remember the amused looks on the faces of the people to whom I made that statement. Two years later I met my husband to be, after my father told me to be polite to the much younger brother of a friend of theirs. I wasn't in the mood to be polite, but for once did as I was told!

 I have absolutely no idea why we became an item, although we only saw each other during my school and his university holidays. We married four years later and have stuck it out for 45 years even though we have absolutely nothing in common apart from our children. I never set out to attract him, I have never flirted in my life, I think that is a yucky thing to do! My clothes which mainly consist of T shirts and trousers are comfortable and clean, and certainly not intended to be a turn on to the male of the species, I would detest wearing 'sexy' clothes to give a bloke the come on. I rarely wear makeup as I hate the feel of it on my face. I can't remember whether I wore makeup on my wedding day, something else in which I had little interest. My mother insisted I wore a wedding dress which she chose, left to me I would have worn jeans a Tshirt!  I am happy being just me and certainly wouldn't wish to be any different.


----------



## Debby (Oct 31, 2014)

Justme said:


> When I was about 13....... I am happy being just me and certainly wouldn't wish to be any different.



I'm just curious as to why you got married in the first place if you don't mind my asking?  

I know some young women have grown up with dreams of their perfect day, the white picket fence, etc. but it doesn't sound like that was you at all.  Have you ever pinpointed a particular reason?  Or maybe, if that's just what women did (back then) what was it about your husband that helped you decide he was the one?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Twixie said:


> How strange Ameriscot!!  I'm not knocking it, but how did you know he wasn't ''The Mad Axeman?''




I met my present husband online too.  We corresponded for a long while before I agreed to meet him.  When I did, I chose the time and the place.  It was a crowded restaurant in the middle of the morning. IHOP to be exact.  I also arranged for a friend to call me during the meeting and a code word made up that would alert her I needed help.  None of that was necessary.  He was a perfect gentleman.. He even brought me flowers.   Our short meeting for coffee turned into a 3 hour conversation.  It was still a while before I let him know my home address so he could pick me up to go out for dinner.   I'm not sure why online meeting has such a stigma.  It's not any different than meeting somewhere anywhere else.  You don't know anything about anyone you first meet.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I knew.  When we arranged to meet (me in US, him in UK) both of us had warnings from our friends that the other could be an ax murderer!
> 
> We had emailed each other a ton and knew a LOT about each other, plus we began talking on the phone.  He was just looking for an email pal but we just kept on communicating and we just clicked.  I trusted my instincts.  We weren't kids - we were 48 and 51.



That's so sweet..I'm glad you met your soulmate..:love_heart:

You certainly looked far enough!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> It was still a while before I let him know my home address so he could pick me up to go out for dinner.   I'm not sure why online meeting has such a stigma.  It's not any different than meeting somewhere anywhere else.  You don't know anything about anyone you first meet.



I was reading that 1 in 10 on-line meetings ended in ''Date rape'' whatever that is..people can tell you a lot of lies on-line..and can be a hunting ground for the lower end of society...

I once saw a docu about on-line dating...an English guy started to contact a woman in prison..she told him that she was in for tax evasion...she needed money so he sent her a monthly allowance...he'd obviously fallen deeply in love with her..at the end of the program..he was shown a picture of the lady who he was actually contacting...nothing like her photo's..and she wasn't in for tax evasion...she was in for perpetuity for torturing and murdering 3 young men...


----------



## Justme (Oct 31, 2014)

Debby said:


> I'm just curious as to why you got married in the first place if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I know some young women have grown up with dreams of their perfect day, the white picket fence, etc. but it doesn't sound like that was you at all.  Have you ever pinpointed a particular reason?  Or maybe, if that's just what women did (back then) what was it about your husband that helped you decide he was the one?



We got on ok and I was quite happy to marry him, I wasn't career mind and have never needed to work outside the home since we married. We had worked out a game plan or our life together, how many kids etc and have achieved what we set out to do. Of course we didn't anticipate his subarachnoid haemorrhage, which trashed half his brain when he was 59!

I have never had an interest in weddings, parties or other social gatherings if it means getting dressed up, which I detest. I have always been a tom boy and will be to the day I die!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh I like getting dresssed up now and again!I'm not a tom boy type, at all. That doesn't mean I'm a pushover though, I have a mind [and use it] but like to look attractive and feminine.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 31, 2014)

If we are all honest, of course looks matter!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

Twixie said:


> That's so sweet..I'm glad you met your soulmate..:love_heart:
> 
> You certainly looked far enough!



I actually had an online ad looking for a nice Irishman!  I had just been on my first trip to Ireland and fell in love with it.  He was looking for an email pal so he wished me luck with my search and said he'd be happy to be my Scottish friend.  So he was never trying to impress me, we were just very honest with each other in our emails and later phone calls.  We just seriously clicked.  

I wanted to see if he was as good as he seemed to be (which I had no reason to doubt), and I asked to meet him.  He was working in London so I flew over to meet him.  And the rest is history.  :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

oakapple said:


> If we are all honest, of course looks matter!



Of course they do.  It's a matter of degrees.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I met my present husband online too.  We corresponded for a long while before I agreed to meet him.  When I did, I chose the time and the place.  It was a crowded restaurant in the middle of the morning. IHOP to be exact.  I also arranged for a friend to call me during the meeting and a code word made up that would alert her I needed help.  None of that was necessary.  He was a perfect gentleman.. He even brought me flowers.   Our short meeting for coffee turned into a 3 hour conversation.  It was still a while before I let him know my home address so he could pick me up to go out for dinner.   I'm not sure why online meeting has such a stigma.  It's not any different than meeting somewhere anywhere else.  You don't know anything about anyone you first meet.



Wonderful!  I agree.  I got to know my husband better by it not being in person where looks, hormones, chemistry clouded things. 

How long have you been married?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I actually had an online ad looking for a nice Irishman!  I had just been on my first trip to Ireland and fell in love with it.  He was looking for an email pal so he wished me luck with my search and said he'd be happy to be my Scottish friend.  So he was never trying to impress me, we were just very honest with each other in our emails and later phone calls.  We just seriously clicked.
> 
> I wanted to see if he was as good as he seemed to be (which I had no reason to doubt), and I asked to meet him.  He was working in London so I flew over to meet him.  And the rest is history.  :love_heart:




Geez... and I thought IHOP was daring!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Wonderful!  I agree.  I got to know my husband better by it not being in person where looks, hormones, chemistry clouded things.
> 
> How long have you been married?



11 years


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Geez... and I thought IHOP was daring!!



LOL!  Well, I was 47 and had reached a stage where I decided if I wanted something to take a chance and be daring.  I figured I wasn't going to live forever, so just go for it.  Playing it safe was boring!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> 11 years



14 for me.


----------



## Justme (Oct 31, 2014)

oakapple said:


> If we are all honest, of course looks matter!



Not to me they don't, with the proviso that my attire is clean, tidy and comfortable.


----------

